# help w band length and with...



## FlaCubanRedneck (Dec 26, 2011)

i tried looking threw the forums, im sorry if this is a redudndant question. i was wondering if there was info on how long and wide i should make the bands on my slingshots. what are the specs for a strong slingshot. i only have acces right now to silver therabands.. but im sure its enough. thank you for you feedback.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

the width depend on how strong you want it.to find the length i measure my draw length,divide by four and add an inch.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd say start around 25mm-20mm taper, 8" length from pouch tie to fork tip. Then tinker with the dimensions to get what you want. The best way is to just try, and that's a good starting point

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407701,-157.748152


----------



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html


----------



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

^ this is only for TBG but im sure you can make appropriate adjusments starting here if your useing something eles ^


----------



## FlaCubanRedneck (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks guys.!! i have another question: is there a specific way i need to design the pouch?


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

FlaCubanRedneck said:


> thanks guys.!! i have another question: is there a specific way i need to design the pouch?


make it as wide as your ammo and long enough to hold it comfortably.you can put extra holes for easier loading and less weight.


----------

